# Archives: January POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for January photo of the month here!... The POTM competition NOW HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of JANUARY in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac

*'The journey begins...' by danalec99






*


----------



## lostprophet

Dreams by Jerboyd

http://boyd.zenfolio.com/p75250138/?photo=h353B102B#717227408


----------



## LaFoto

*wxnut -* Good Day for Pics 4th submission


----------



## Antarctican

A Kokanee Moment by John E.


----------



## danalec99

"windowwasher in santa fe" by newrmdmike


----------



## danalec99

"kiddos . . . unconventional portraits" by newrmdmike


----------



## Alison

Jazz - Studio Portraits - White Background


----------



## markc

Hey kasper. Welcome. Just to let you know, this thread is for nominating other people's work.


----------



## kasper06

markc said:


> Hey kasper. Welcome. Just to let you know, this thread is for nominating other people's work.


 
well glad i was paying attention thank you so much...


----------



## danalec99

"Corry and Joe do Houston (and Galveston) (mini meetup)" by Corry


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

"Last Car in the Lot" by Abraxas


----------



## woodsac

*'Hello! New Here...' #5 by LongDucDong






*


----------



## BoblyBill

"TWELVE" by Woodsac


----------



## bowronfam3

Fine at 50 by Peanuts

I love the natural happiness in this shot!!!  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Alison

FOTO-GRAFFIC's Sports Phototography (Rugby)


----------



## Tyson

Cosmonaut 



http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k3...9/tree05ev.jpg


----------



## Tyson

------remove----------


----------



## terri

ksmattfish - "Arlo hits the bricks" - from the Widelux Kids series


----------



## Arch

Snow!! #7 by Mainiac


----------



## lostprophet

I was bored by Doenoe


----------



## Parago

photobug's 'Newport Kites No.4' (simply because it's so clean and original.)


----------



## Parago

SantosD50's '3 black and whites No.2'. Love the simplicity and mood. :thumbup:


----------



## Parago

Chiller's 'Learning how to prowl' - beautiful capture. :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet

*Chicago - 21Jan2007 by Jeremy Z
number 1
*


----------



## BoblyBill

*Rock Cut - Rocky Mountain National Park* - Lars Leber


----------



## LaFoto

This had to happen!
If you had not nominated this photo *î* as POTM, Chris, I would have done so!

OK, so now I do myself a favour and nominate this one from
*Raymond Barlow*'s _Florida Adventure_, Photo 1:


----------



## newrmdmike

dang it boblybill, you beat me to it!


----------



## BoblyBill

newrmdmike said:


> dang it boblybill, you beat me to it!


 
LOL... I had too... Awesome image


----------



## LaFoto

*David Senesac *- _Magnified Pebbles in Surf Bubbles_




http://www.davidsenesac.com/slideshows/seashore_cu720/bubbles_magn.jpg


----------



## PNA

The "Stones" (#1) by Archangel...............:thumbup:


----------



## Tyson

tb2 is the artist on this one.... 'Morning bandstand'

http://www.lancashirechurches.co.uk/photoreflect/Blackpool-bandstand.jpg


----------



## Parago

Tyson said:


> tb2 is the artist on this one.
> 
> http://www.lancashirechurches.co.uk/photoreflect/Blackpool-bandstand.jpg


 
Uuh, I like that, too. All my nominations are gone tho. :blushing:


----------



## Arch

tyson iv edited your post to include the title of the thread, as that is necessary for the voting


----------



## KaraM

*Blowing Snow* - Lars Leber


----------



## Arch

Yabba Dabba Doo #7 by lostprophet 

(click for high rez)


----------



## JTHphoto

#6 in _Florida Adventure Part 3 (10 pics)_ by *Raymond J Barlow*


----------



## JTHphoto

i'm usually a nature/landscape guy but all of my favorites have been nominated already so I'm digging around a little... really enjoyed this shot... 

5th photo in the _New Shoot_ series by *Digital Matt*


----------



## Jeff Canes

B&W in Paris #4 Christmas for everyone By MrMatthieu


----------

